# Homelite Super XL, friend laughed at it! What chain?



## Wet1 (Jun 30, 2008)

First off, I'm a newbie, so thanks for having me!

As stated, my buddy I cut with is getting a good chuckle out of the Homelite Super XL I just picked up (it was a freebie!). He's a Stihl guy to the bone, so anything else is considered pretty much junk. Maybe he's right, but I'm more open minded, especially if we are talking about a FREE saw. We are both in need of a good mid-size saw and we've both been talking about picking up something like a 026, but I just got this Homelite Super XL given to me so I figured it would fill the void we have in our saw line-up. The Stihl snob is a little irritated that I'm even considering this saw as a viable tool and he's decided he's going to just go out and buy a 026 himself since he doesn't think my Homelite will cut for sh!t. "We need something a little newer that will actually cut some wood"...

So now I need to show him this old dog can still throw some wood, and if it can out cut his soon to be 026, even better! This Super XL is in great condition and runs perfect. I don't know much about these saws, but I'm impressed with what I've seen so far. I hear they were made for a long time, but this one must be a 'newer' example because it certainly doesn't look 30 years old. The chain that came with it is shot and it has 20" bar. I don't know Jack about chains, so I was hoping you guys could suggest what type of loops I should throw on the Homelite to really get her to eat!

Thanks for any info or suggestions!


----------



## g.moore (Jun 30, 2008)

Running a 16"bar with a full skip chain. Cuts faster than my 455 and my neighbors 039. I love mine, wouldn't trade it for a Husky or Stihl. Besides the distinct rattle when it's running it weighs basically what my 455 does.


----------



## Urbicide (Jun 30, 2008)

Are there any numbers stamped on the bar? You need to find out the pitch (probably 3/8), guage, and link count before you can fit a chain to the bar. Might want to look at the drive rim and see if it needs replacing.


----------



## taplinhill (Jun 30, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> Are there any numbers stamped on the bar? You need to find out the pitch (probably 3/8), guage, and link count before you can fit a chain to the bar. Might want to look at the drive rim and see if it needs replacing.



+1......and if this guy is hooked on a brand, even if you beat him in the cut by a half a day, your saw will still be inferior.


----------



## mattinky (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm running Oregon LGX on my XL, let your buddy laugh all he wants - those XLs are great saws and reliable as a hammer!


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Jun 30, 2008)

The super XLs are great saws. Yes, they are dated, loud, and probably look ugly to most, but they are tough and perform very well. Your saw may be a touch heavier, but you have a few cc's on him. What you lack in RPM's you'll make up for in torque. I am honestly not sure if an 026 would outperform a Super XL. I'll bet with a sharp chain and a good tune, you'll match his 026 pretty well.

Go firewood cutting with him.. there's nothing he can do with his 026 to make your Super look bad. And free? If he continues to make fun of you he's a shmuck. No matter what he says, the Super XL is one of the best saws ever made.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 30, 2008)

Nothing wrong at all with your SXL. It'll be a lot slower than a 026, but certainly nothing wrong with it as a good firewood saw.


----------



## oldsaw (Jun 30, 2008)

As the wood gets bigger, the Super XL will look better. You've got nearly 10ccs of displacement advantage, more open exhaust for better breathing, and gobs more torque to pull the chain through. The Stihl will spin faster, but will be at a disadvantage as the wood size covers more of the bar.

On the little stuff, he will have a slight advantage. When he finishes up the cut a fraction of a second before you, smile, his smile cost a lot more than yours.

Great saw, great sounds, reliable, and with enough care, will last a long time. Nothing to be ashamed of.

Mark


----------



## csx7006 (Jun 30, 2008)

+1 Made in the USA


----------



## Mike Van (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd take the old Homelite anyday over plastic.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jun 30, 2008)

good news is there are parts still available for the homelite sxl the xl is powerful and has torque 
i am glad to see these older saws being used which means one thing keeps it in the usa 
definitely a USA made saw the sxlao i think the last ones were made in the 90s 

calvin


----------



## oldbigred (Jun 30, 2008)

hey mattinky, how do you like that lgx on the super? I think I'm gonna get some for my if I get it back up and running again. 

Also, I would guess with the lgx chain on a 16 (or i prefer 18) inch bar you will toast the stihl through the 12" + stuff. heil homelite!


----------



## wolfpawtimber (Jun 30, 2008)

Should be 3/8 .050 chain, at least that is what my xl-12 uses. Great saw!


----------



## oldsaw (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, 3/8", .050, semi-chisel if you cut dirty or "iffy" wood, full chisel for clean. Takes 60 drive links (DL) for a 16" bar. Good combo.

Mark


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...57a3b86d6acae4e188256c260048b728?OpenDocument


----------



## mattinky (Jul 1, 2008)

oldbigred said:


> hey mattinky, how do you like that lgx on the super? I think I'm gonna get some for my if I get it back up and running again.
> 
> Also, I would guess with the lgx chain on a 16 (or i prefer 18) inch bar you will toast the stihl through the 12" + stuff. heil homelite!



I really like it and it seems to stay sharp


----------



## farmboy1256 (Jul 1, 2008)

You have yourself a good saw. My dad still has the same one my great grandpa bought new. We just replaced the sprocket and patched up the muffler. It cuts better than any of the new saws our family members have. Good luck with it and please show up Mr. Stihl


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 1, 2008)

yes he does have a good saw


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jul 1, 2008)

Frankly I dunno why Homelites had gotten such a bad rap. Yeah, the new Ryobi/Made in China ones suck, but the Textron ones were all decent saws. Yes, they made some entry level homeowner saws but even those cut decent, and some of their bigger saws were some of the bes saws of their time.


----------



## Lloyd H (Jul 1, 2008)

*Homelite SXL*

Homelite made a LOT of good saws and a few (later) duds. SXL was one of the best. Sorta like a XL-12 all decked out.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 1, 2008)

do you guys think i will be able to sell the sxlao and xl and ez and xl 12 and 360 240 parts when i get that huge bundle i won on ebay ?

i dont want to hold on to them for years before they sell 


i dont mean to steal a thread but its talking about the sxl so im asking the question hopefully to get the word out about me having parts for them 

thanks 
calvin


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Calvin, I might have to grab up some of them 360 parts from ya!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 2, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Hey Calvin, I might have to grab up some of them 360 parts from ya!



thats good to hear


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info guys! 

Well I've now spent a few hours with the SXL and I have to say I really like this saw, she really purrs. I have a pile of NOS bars in the garage, I found a 16" and an 18" bar that fit this saw. With the 16" on her and a fresh (full) chisel chain, the SXL really likes to eat some wood! I was really leaning into it and it took a lot to slow the engine down much... and I'm loving the exhaust note too! I'm now waiting for Mr. Stihl to pick up a 026 so I can put her to the test.  I told him I got her all cleaned up and ready for duty, he just shook his head thinking I'm nuts.  


To add insult to injury, what old dog can I get my hands on that will eat better than his 880 Mag??? Since I have access to his 880, I really don't have a huge need for a really big saw, but I think I want to pick up something (other than a Stihl) that will out cut his big saw... just to see the look on his face when another dinosaur out does his pride and joy!  

So what do I need to put a whoopin on an 880 Magnum (I'm sure this might not be easy)???


----------



## rbtree (Jul 4, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> Thanks for all the great info guys!
> 
> Well I've now spent a few hours with the SXL and I have to say I really like this saw, she really purrs. I have a pile of NOS bars in the garage, I found a 16" and an 18" bar that fit this saw. With the 16" on her and a fresh (full) chisel chain, the SXL really likes to eat some wood! I was really leaning into it and it took a lot to slow the engine down much... and I'm loving the exhaust note too! I'm now waiting for Mr. Stihl to pick up a 026 so I can put her to the test.  I told him I got her all cleaned up and ready for duty, he just shook his head thinking I'm nuts.
> 
> ...




If his 880 is stock, look for a Mac 125...but from what I've heard, it would have to be modified to beat an 880. Also, I think a Sachs Dolmar 166 would hold its own, but they are scarce--as is the 125.

There are a few used 3120's showing up now and then. Add a second port to a 3120 muffler and it should easily beat a stock 880.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 4, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Nothing wrong at all with your SXL. It'll be a lot slower than a 026, but certainly nothing wrong with it as a good firewood saw.



My 36 year old super XL (original) will out cut my 028 super (rebuilt with new OEM cyl assy) so I'm not so sure about what you stated about the 026. I've run a 24 in. chisel on the XL in hardwoods and it did well bucking up a 50 inch ash tree before I owned any sthils. Sure I'd use my 066 now but faced with the same tree I'd use the XL over my 028S.


----------



## secureland (Jul 5, 2008)

Homelite went through a transition.
From good saws to bad.

My dad cut for 25 years with a Homelite and told me that it was a good saw. In 1996 I bought a Homelite 240 based on his recommendation, and it was a poor saw.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 5, 2008)

I stihl like the sxl 12 homelite. Good power and reliable. I doubt an stock 026 will beat it in wood over 10". Probably close under 10. For all around use I like a 20" bar on an sxl 12.If you want to beat the 026 in a race it'd be a bit faster with 16" full chisel. You could probably hit the drags a couple licks to help it cut faster too, but don't push it to fast and stick the chain. Do some practice runs so you can embarass Mr. Stihl.


----------



## oldsaw (Jul 5, 2008)

Brushwacker said:


> I stihl like the sxl 12 homelite. Good power and reliable. I doubt an stock 026 will beat it in wood over 10". Probably close under 10. For all around use I like a 20" bar on an sxl 12.If you want to beat the 026 in a race it'd be a bit faster with 16" full chisel. You could probably hit the drags a couple licks to help it cut faster too, but don't push it to fast and stick the chain. Do some practice runs so you can embarass Mr. Stihl.



I did some cleanup work with a friend of mine after an ice storm. He had picked up a Wild Thingie with .325 chain, and I had my SXL with sharp 3/8ths. His quiet, polite WT started cutting and little flakes of wood started to meander out of the cut. I start my SXL and he looks at me funny. I put it to wood and get these huge flakes as she bellers away. I finish my first cut and he has stopped cutting half way through his cut and is standing there with his mouth open. His first words were "Holy chit"...he actually thought it was pretty spectacular. I thought it was "normal". I still think it's funny.

Mark


----------



## oldbigred (Jul 5, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> To add insult to injury, what old dog can I get my hands on that will eat better than his 880 Mag??? Since I have access to his 880, I really don't have a huge need for a really big saw, but I think I want to pick up something (other than a Stihl) that will out cut his big saw... just to see the look on his face when another dinosaur out does his pride and joy!
> 
> So what do I need to put a whoopin on an 880 Magnum (I'm sure this might not be easy)???



I feel obligated to suggest the Homelite 750. 112cc. A little more modern. I bet it would come darn close to hanging in there with an 880 if not actually do it.


----------



## wolfpawtimber (Jul 6, 2008)

I got a 750, and I can tell you that man that thing cuts fast!:chainsawguy: Got a 42" bar with semi skip .404 .063 chain on it now. I'd be afraid to run a 24" bar with 3/8 .063 full chisel chain. Actually, not really, as once I get some more $$$, that will be my next rendition.


----------



## Termite42 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> First off, I'm a newbie, so thanks for having me!
> 
> As stated, my buddy I cut with is getting a good chuckle out of the Homelite Super XL I just picked up (it was a freebie!). He's a Stihl guy to the bone, so anything else is considered pretty much junk. Maybe he's right, but I'm more open minded, especially if we are talking about a FREE saw. We are both in need of a good mid-size saw and we've both been talking about picking up something like a 026, but I just got this Homelite Super XL given to me so I figured it would fill the void we have in our saw line-up. The Stihl snob is a little irritated that I'm even considering this saw as a viable tool and he's decided he's going to just go out and buy a 026 himself since he doesn't think my Homelite will cut for sh!t. "We need something a little newer that will actually cut some wood"...
> 
> ...



Hey Wet1,

I have had my Homelite Super XL Automatic since 1975 and I have never had a problem with it until two weeks ago when the filter and duck valve came out of the gas cap, boy did it leak then. But lawnmowertech37 had the parts for it. A couple days ago I put 9 1/2 hours straight on it and only stopped for gas and oil. Believe it or not the original spark plug is still in it. Other than that it is a great saw. To bad they still don't make them that good anymore.

Good cutting,

Termite


----------



## john82 (Dec 17, 2011)

i have a husqvarna 55 rancher and a homelite sxl and the super will out cut my husky (sometimes) my husky is 53.2 cc and my super is 58.4 cc. so i would say the super is one hell of a saw and to be honest i use it more than my husky....


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

john82 said:


> i have a husqvarna 55 rancher and a homelite sxl and the super will out cut my husky (sometimes) my husky is 53.2 cc and my super is 78.4 cc. so i would say the super is one hell of a saw and to be honest i use it more than my husky....



You have revived an OLD thread friend. An SXL is 58cc, not 78cc. Still, I'll take my SXL's over an orange rancher or 026........


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

necro-posters


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> necro-posters



Not the 'best' one I've seen though. About six months ago some cull dug up a thread from 2003 or so and posted. About a dozen guys joined in before it was pointed out that the last post before that day had been made 8 YEARS prior....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

yeah well, I just set my trashcan alight, again.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> yeah well, I just set my trashcan alight, again.



Nice. The dog's buggin' me right now. I think he wants my whiskey....


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

figures.
Annie is driving to Redding on Monday to pick-up a little brown ##### puppy.
Neither one of my boys likes alcohol.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> figures.
> Annie is driving to Redding on Monday to pick-up a little brown ##### puppy.
> Neither one of my boys likes alcohol.



Same breed as your boys? This one's a boxer. He's something like 8 months old. I haven't given him any booze (yet). I'm under strict orders. Hasn't stopped him from bugging the #### out of me whenever I have a beer or a glass of brown liquor.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

yep, another Chihuahua.
gotta Holstein and a Skunk in the sally


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> yep, another Chihuahua.
> gotta Holstein and a Skunk in the sally



Nice. Two legged or four? 

I wrestled a greasy, stinky, angry 420 pound bull recently. That was fun. Will tell you more about that one later....

SXL-AO saws are great old saws.............................no matter what some fanboy jackass said three plus years ago in the start of this thread. THERE........got some on-topic chattering in amoungst the good stuff....


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

city fuzz and chp


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> city fuzz and chp



10-4. Can't type what the guys at the intake facility call the locals and the chippies....

At almost 0300? Probably bringin' in a couple of deuces. Closing time at 0200...


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

I can't either :hmm3grin2orange:

the chp are pretty gay in those smurf suits


----------

